# Specialized Enduro Series Willingen Inside Forum



## Avidadrenalin (11. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen...vielleicht mag die Überschrift irritieren, dennoch wollte ich Sie erst einmal so lassen, da die Überschrift durch den Inhalt des Threads geprägt wird.

Heißt für alle Interessierten, Starter, Einheimischen die in gewisser weise mit dem Specialized Enduro Series Event in Willingen am 15.09.2013 zu tun haben, ihr dürft euch gerne einbringen . 

Da ich selber Starter bin, werde ich dies sicherlich auch weiterhin tun.

Mit diesem Thread würde ich gerne für all diejenigen, die nach Willingen fahren, versuchen eventuelle Streckenplanung der Etappen zusammen zu stellen. Vielleicht weis der eine oder andere ja was  Gerne darf auch diskutiert werden, wie die Strecke aussehen könnte. Eventuelle Details, Tipps, alles Mögliche was dazu passen könnte.

In diesem Sinne... legt mal los.


----------



## JDEM (11. Mai 2013)

Ich lass mich einfach überraschen, trainieren kann man ja immer noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mira_culix (12. Mai 2013)

Avidadrenalin schrieb:


> Heißt für alle Interessierten, Starter, Einheimischen die in gewisser weise mit dem Specialized Enduro Series Event *in Willingen am 15.09.2013* zu tun haben, ihr dürft euch gerne einbringen .
> 
> Da ich selber Starter bin, werde ich dies sicherlich auch weiterhin tun.
> 
> .


 
damit du auch pünktlich am Start bist, gibt's einen ersten heißen Insider-Tipp:

fahr rechtzeitig los, mindestens 3 Monate vor deiner Planung


----------



## PacMan (13. Mai 2013)

Ich würde dort gerne starten, hab mich aber zu spät angemeldet und stehe nun auf der Warteliste.

Falls jemand einen Startplatz abzugeben hat, bitte PM an mich.


----------



## Kizou (15. Mai 2013)

ich hätte langsam mal gerne hm und km gewusst.


----------



## JDEM (31. Mai 2013)

Das wäre wirklich interessant. Training Samstag und Rennen am Sonntag?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (2. Juni 2013)

Ich hab eventuell noch einen Startplatz über... würde zwar gerne Teilnehmen, aufgrund von Umzug etc. ist es was arg knapp in der Kasse geworden.

Hab dem Veranstalter 'ne Mail geschrieben um zu erfahren, ob ein Rücktritt überhaupt noch Möglich ist.

Der normale Preis für die Anmeldung an mich für den Startplatz, oder bietet euch hoch, mir egal. Wenn ich ein Okay von dem Veranstalter habe, gibt es mehr Infos!

Danke!


----------



## VeloWoman (3. Juni 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Ich hab eventuell noch einen Startplatz über... würde zwar gerne Teilnehmen, aufgrund von Umzug etc. ist es was arg knapp in der Kasse geworden.
> 
> Hab dem Veranstalter 'ne Mail geschrieben um zu erfahren, ob ein Rücktritt überhaupt noch Möglich ist.
> 
> ...



So wie es ausschaut gehts mir leider ähnlich. 
Komm nicht hin, weil ich Freitag noch recht lange arbeiten muss..lange Anfahrt kommt dazu.

Mal gespannt ob man ummelden "darf".


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (3. Juni 2013)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> So wie es ausschaut gehts mir leider ähnlich.
> Komm nicht hin, weil ich Freitag noch recht lange arbeiten muss..lange Anfahrt kommt dazu.
> 
> Mal gespannt ob man ummelden "darf".



Hab bis jetzt keine Antwort von denen da erhalten  und hätte jemanden für den Startplatz. Mal abwarten... im worst case wird halt teilgenommen.


----------



## CamillaK (3. Juni 2013)

Hey Leute!

Ich war schon in Riva und Samerberg am Start und hatte echt richtig Spaß!
Für die Meldung in Willingen war ich nur leider zu spät und stehe jetzt auf der Warteliste, lauf Veranstalter siehts trotzdem nicht gut aus...

Also falls noch jemand einen STARTPLATZ zu vermitteln hat bitte sofort melden! Am Samerberg hat das ein Kumpel schon genauso gemacht, hat auch funktioniert...
Würde mich sehr freuen! 

Grüßle,
Camilla


----------



## Illtismann (3. Juni 2013)

Hi, mein Bruder und ich können leider nicht teilnehmen und haben deshalb noch zwei Startplätze abzugeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CamillaK (3. Juni 2013)

Illtismann schrieb:


> Hi, mein Bruder und ich können leider nicht teilnehmen und haben deshalb noch zwei Startplätze abzugeben.


 
Heeey, hier!  Ich brauche noch einen, aber falls du nicht weiblich bist, ist ein Startplatz auch von Männern auf Frauen übertragbar?
Camilla


----------



## Illtismann (3. Juni 2013)

Ich hab das leider auch noch nicht gemacht, deshalb weis ich auch gar nicht, wie das überhaupt funktioniert. Ich hatte auch schon an die Veranstalter geschrieben, warte da aber noch auf eine Antwort.


----------



## PacMan (5. Juni 2013)

Hat schon jemand eine Info vom Veranstalter bekommen, ob (und wie) das Ummelden möglich ist?


----------



## Illtismann (5. Juni 2013)

Ich habe heute eine Antwort bekommen. Es ist prinzipiell nicht möglich. Als Grund wurde mir der Haftungsverzicht genannt, den jeder selbst bestätigen muss und sie wollen so einen Schwarzhandel vorbeugen.


----------



## VeloWoman (6. Juni 2013)

Aber ist doch Blödsinn.
Eigentlich recht einfach zu überwachen. Man schreibt ne Mail an den Veranstalter, sagt das es ok ist wenn er die eMail weiterleitet an den nächsten in der Warteliste und so weiß der Veranstalter doch an WEN man den Startplatz weiter gibt. 

Ich finde nur das es eine Sauerei ist. Warum machen die dann eine Warteliste? Für was denn? Für "hahaha..Du kommst hier ned rein" ? es kann sich doch von Jahresanfang bis jetzt viel ereignen warum man auf einmal nicht mehr kann.


----------



## PacMan (6. Juni 2013)

Ja, ich kann das auch nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Habe daher gestern abend auch noch mal 'ne Mail an den Veranstalter geschrieben und gefragt, wie das mit der Warteliste denn funktioniert und ob es möglich wäre, einen Startplatz zu übernehmen.

Ich geb Bescheid, sobald ich 'ne Antwort bekomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. Juni 2013)

Es läuft so: Wer einen Startplatz über hat, verkauft seine Account-Zugangsdaten an denjenigen, der den Startplatz haben will. Der loggt sich mit den Daten dann ein und ändert Vor- und Nachnamen vom Verkäufernamen auf seinen eigenen. Fertig. 
Der Veranstalter hat damit nichts zu tun.


----------



## VeloWoman (6. Juni 2013)

Samy...perfekt. Auch ne gute Idee. Danke.


----------



## Illtismann (6. Juni 2013)

Ja, das kann funktionieren. Also, wer noch einen Platz braucht, PN an mich.


----------



## PacMan (7. Juni 2013)

Bisher hab ich noch keine Antwort vom Veranstalter bekommen.

Der Tipp von Samy könnte funktionieren. Vielleicht wurde der Name aber auch schon in dem Moment in die Starterliste des Rennens übernommen, als man sich dafür angemeldet hat. Dann würde eine nachträgliche Änderung im Benutzerkonto sich nicht mehr auf die Starterliste auswirken.

Hat das schon jemand ausprobiert?


----------



## Illtismann (7. Juni 2013)

Es funktioniert nicht, man kann den Namen nicht nachträglich ändern


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (7. Juni 2013)

Durch das ganze hin und her werde ich meinen Startplatz behalten... ein dickes Sorry an diejenigen, welche Interesse daran geäußert haben!


----------



## VeloWoman (7. Juni 2013)

Ich geb meinen jetzt definitiv ab, weil ich nicht hinkomme.
Einen Plan wie hätte ich auch.

Rest per PN.


----------



## Rischer (9. Juni 2013)

Hi! Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach einem Startplatz. Ich habe aber leider keine Ahnung wie eine solche Übergabe abläuft. 

Also, wenn jemand einen Platz anzubieten hat und auch eine Idee bzgl. der Übernahme hat möge er mich unter [email protected] kontaktieren.

Niklas


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (9. Juni 2013)

Schaut mal hier...

http://enduroseries.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=170&Itemid=853

gerade gefunden... laut Regelwerk sind Startplätze nicht übertragbar!

Falls da jemand doch was hinbekommen hat, wäre ich über ein HowTo dankbar!


----------



## The Great (10. Juni 2013)

Erstmal Vorweg: Habe mir von diesem Thread Infos zum Rennen in Willingen versprochen, bisher ist es aber eine reine Startplatzbörse 

Aber wenn ich schonmal hier bin eine Anregung. Versucht doch den Startplatz zurück zu geben. So würde die Warteliste Sinn machen und Schwarzmarkt gäbe es auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (10. Juni 2013)

Wenigstens gibt es schon Infos bezüglich der Zeiten:

#4  Willingen

Freitag	Startnummerausgabe in Tourist Information  16.00  18.00 Uhr
Samstag	Startnummerausgabe in Tourist Information  09.00  14.00 Uhr
Freies Training Stage 1-3	09.00  14.00 Uhr
Freies Training Stage 4-6	15.00  19.00 Uhr
Sonntag	Rennbeginn (genaue Startzeit siehe Startliste)	ab 08.30
Siegerehrung	im Anschluss


----------



## The Great (10. Juni 2013)

Hi nochmal, habe bei Fb mal die Oraganisatoren kontaktiert. Meine Frage war, ob bei gefüllter Warteliste Startgebühren bei Rücktritt erstattet werden.

Hier mal die Antwort:



> Hallo, das ist leider nicht möglich. Grund dafür ist, dass es ansonsten bei allen Rennen so wäre, dass sich die Fahrer erst einmal anmelden und dann später sehen, ob sie wirklich teilnehmen wollen. Eine Startplatzweitergabe ist grundsätzlich nicht möglich und wird auch nicht praktiziert. Manche denken, dass sie einfach ihr Profil/ihren Useraccount ändern und auf einen anderen Fahrer umschreiben, dies geht aber rein technisch gar nicht. Wir hoffen auf dein Verständnis.



Sollte endgültig für Klarheit sorgen.


----------



## VeloWoman (11. Juni 2013)

So ein Blödsinn von ner Orga habe ich bisher noch nie gehört. Prima wenn alle über einen Kamm geschoren werden. 
Dann war es das erste und letzte Mal das ich bei diesem geldgeilen Event gemeldet habe.


----------



## crossboss (11. Juni 2013)

Hab obiges gelesen ärgerlich das Ganze!
Ich will meinen auch abtreten................


----------



## crossboss (11. Juni 2013)

Hi  leute,
habe meinen *Startplatz *beim Enduro *in Willingen* *zu vergeben*! Kann wegen Verletzung  nicht starten und will den Platz abgeben & verkaufen. will keine krummen geschäfte schwarz machen nur mein bezahltes Geld ablösen.

Mein  Start-Name *Jörg Streibel /AV *in Startlist!
Wie geht das überhaupt rein organisatorisch? 

Die Organisatoren haben auf Stornierungs-email bisher nicht geantwortet. Bekommt man da vom Oranisator noch sein vorausbezahltes Startgeld. zurück? Wie ? 

Bitte um Tipps

Wer will den Startplatz last minute? Ich will  möglichst nach Willingen garnicht erst hinfahren müssen.

Bitte PN!

Gruß Jörg


----------



## othu (11. Juni 2013)

Ich habe meinen Startplatz per Email storniert und die Info bekommen, dass ich mein Startgeld am Freitag vor dem Rennen zurück bekommen soll.


----------



## F179 (11. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

mal was Anderes. Ich starte das erste Mal auf einem enduro-event. Wie kommt denn die Startliste zustande? Ich habe noch an keinem Rennen teilgenommen und auch keinerlei Ambitionen mich da irgendwo zu platzieren. Darf ich also mit einem Startplatz vorne oder hinten rechnen? ich tippe jetzt mal intuitiv auf hinten, aber fragen ist besser als raten...
Weiter zur Startlist: Wann darf man mit Upload derselbigen rechnen?

Gruß & Dank


----------



## VeloWoman (11. Juni 2013)

othu schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Startplatz per Email storniert und die Info bekommen, dass ich mein Startgeld am Freitag vor dem Rennen zurück bekommen soll.


 
??

Also jezze sehe ich garnicht mehr durch.
Hatte die auch angeschrieben und um Stornierung gebeten und es kam bisher nix.


----------



## PacMan (12. Juni 2013)

Als ich das erste Mal "den Veranstalter" kontaktiert habe, habe ich dafür die Mail-Adresse "info ätt ley-events.de" benutzt (welche auf enduroseries.net beim Willingen-Rennen steht). Dort habe ich dann nach einigen Tagen auch eine Antwort bekommen - allerdings war die sehr ... minimalistisch und wenig hilfreich (um es mal nett auszudrücken).
Das scheinen mir nicht die richtigen Ansprechpartner zu sein.

Daraufhin habe ich dann gestern noch eine Anfrage über das Kontakt-Formular auf enduroseries.net gesendet, aber bisher auch noch keine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XtremeHunter (12. Juni 2013)

F179 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mal was Anderes. Ich starte das erste Mal auf einem enduro-event. Wie kommt denn die Startliste zustande? Ich habe noch an keinem Rennen teilgenommen und auch keinerlei Ambitionen mich da irgendwo zu platzieren. Darf ich also mit einem Startplatz vorne oder hinten rechnen? ich tippe jetzt mal intuitiv auf hinten, aber fragen ist besser als raten...
> Weiter zur Startlist: Wann darf man mit Upload derselbigen rechnen?
> ...



Ich vermute fast, dass die ersten Startplätze in der Reihenfolge, wie man sie bei der Anmeldung abholt ausgegeben werden, also für uns, die noch nicht mitgefahren sind.

Ansonsten sieht es ja gut aus fürs WE, morgen nochmal ein wenig Regen, sonst trocken.
Hat noch jemand ein paar Hope M4 Bremsbeläge die er morgen oder übermorgen abgeben kann? Ansonsten muss ich hoffen, dass es irgendwo welche zu kaufen gibt. Gerade festgestellt, dass meine vorderen doch schon ganz schön fertig sind


----------



## othu (12. Juni 2013)

letztes jahr in winterberg gab es am trainingstag den seedingrun. der entschied über die startreihenfolge. wer den nicht mitgemacht hat kam nach startnummer sortiert ans ende.


----------



## zwops (12. Juni 2013)

@XtremeHunter

Hope m4 ist doch identisch mit shimano xt. Und auf dem Festival gibt es Ã¼blicherweise einen groÃen shimano bzw Paul lange- Wagen. Und Hope selbst macht auf dem Festival auch Race-Support. 
Du hast also auf dem Festival mehrere Anlaufstellen fÃ¼r Bremsbelag Nachschub ð


----------



## JDEM (14. Juni 2013)

Neue Infos und da nicht alle Facebook haben oder wollen, poste ich es hier einfach nochmal:




> Wird sind beim BIKE Festival in Willingen/Upland und senden
> Grüße von den grünen Almen in Nordhessen.
> 
> Unsere Vorbereitungen laufen auf Hochtouren. 43km und 1160hm erwarten die Teilnehmer. Das Wetter wird Klasse. Morgen muss das Training wegen des Marathons in zwei Abschnitten erfolgen. Morgens die ersten drei Stages, Nachmittag die restlichen drei. Vom Charakter werden es wieder eher moderate Mittelgebirgsprüfungen. Wobei die erste und die letzte ganz schön lang sind. Wir sind morgen auf das erste Feedback der Fahrer gespannt. Evtl. wird die erste sogar die Königsetappe!?
> ...



https://www.facebook.com/enduroseries.net?hc_location=stream

Wo gibts eigentlich die Startnummern? Hab keine Lust morgen früh zu suchen... Tourist Information ist ja eher ne vage Angabe.


----------



## steffen0505 (14. Juni 2013)

Die Tourist Info ist leicht zu finden. Ist aufm Festival Gelände rechts neben der Eissporthalle bzw. gegenüber vom Schwimmbad.

Mein Bruder hat heute durch Zufall ne ausgezeichnete Stage gefunden. Da liegen auf jedenfall schon ein paar fette Wackermänner im Weg 
Und man muss komplett über den Berg Richtung Niedersfeld fahren.

Ich denke, da schadet es nicht, sich morgen Abend auf der Riders Party ein oder zwei Weizenbier zu trinken, dass man auch genug Power hat am Sonntag


----------



## JDEM (14. Juni 2013)

Jo danke... Hatte da immer an die Touriinfo von früher im Ort gedacht!

Morgen erstmal alles locker anschauen und Sonntag dann Gas geben... Nen Weizen muss auch drin sein, man sieht sich bestimmt unterwegs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Great (15. Juni 2013)

Danke fürs posten! Bin seit 6:00 wach auf dem Zeltplatz weil Moderation und Musik geht. Wecker klingelt um 7...Bitterkalte Nacht!
Bis später alle zusammen.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (15. Juni 2013)

Gibt es da noch Unterkünfte oder Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten, welche frei sind. Bin gerade auf der Anreise.


----------



## crossboss (15. Juni 2013)

Ups schon so spät
Ich komme gleich erst von Bielefeld angedüst, hol schnell noch die Startunterlagen an und setz mich dann in den nächsten Biergarten, um den Alkpegel von heute Nacht aufzufrischen. Und morgen gehts dann mit dem 15 Jahre alten Rocky Mountain Oldtimerhardy in die Wertungsprüfung


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (15. Juni 2013)

Muss ja echt sagen, dass ich diesmal auf Anhieb die Streckenführung Klasse fand. Mir war die zweite Wertungsprüfung zu einfach, die letzte dafür umso heftiger 

Zwei Dinge fand ich aber daneben:

1. War die Streckenführung einigen mal wieder bekannt, bzw. die Wertungsprüfung... und das waren Teamfahrer/Pro's... gleiche Chance für alle... 

2. In der Stage 6 stand 'ne Palette Pflastersteine rum nach einer Kante im Auslauf... warum? Ich hab da zwei Stürze mitbekommen und mich selbst fast lang gemacht. Ich wollte das eigentlich der Rennleitung melden, unten im Zieleinlauf waren meine Gedanken aber wo anders. Hoffe mal das dass jemand noch meldet und das Ding morgen weg ist.

Dann mal ordentlich Kette morgen und viel Glück!


----------



## PlanB (16. Juni 2013)

Das war ein schönes CC-Etappenrennen heute. Zu 80% stumpfes schnurgerades Waldautobahn-Geballer ohne jeglichen Anspruch. Trailanteil ging gegen null. Würd mich nicht wundern, wenn die Schnellsten morgen auf 29er Hardtails starten, um bergauf zu punkten. Was für ein Krampf...


----------



## Obstbrot (16. Juni 2013)

bla, Spaß hats gemacht 
Streckenführung rauszugeben an Pros hat aber dann doch nicht viel mit fairness zu tun 
Es weiß nicht zufällig jemand ob/wo man vllt Bilder bekommt. Auf Stage 6 standen ja einige Fotographen rum 

gruß


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (16. Juni 2013)

Bis zur Stage 6 hab ich es nicht geschafft heute... bei Stage 4 hat es meinen Umwerfer zerhauen und zusätzlich hab ich mir noch eine Thrombose in der rechten Kniekehle zugezogen, vermutlich durch Übersäuerung und zu engen Sitz der Protektoren 

Da ich bei meinen Beinen eh schon ein geschundenes Kind bin bezüglich meiner Venen, hab ich das Rennen sein lassen. Die ausgeleierten Dingen kommen raus im Herbst 

Sind erstaunlich wenig Fotografen da gewesen... dabei hab ich letztes Jahr in Winterberg die Gallery eröffnet... über Schley und Wildhaber


----------



## ombre998 (16. Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute, 

wo sind die Fotographen vom Endurorennen?

Bitte melden!

Vielen Dank!


----------



## andi. (17. Juni 2013)

Würde mich auch über Fotos freuen? War nen spaßiges, sehr anstregendes Rennen. @ombre998 Glückwunsch zur Platzierung


----------



## ombre998 (17. Juni 2013)

andi. schrieb:


> Würde mich auch über Fotos freuen? War nen spaßiges, sehr anstregendes Rennen. @_ombre998_ Glückwunsch zur Platzierung




Vielen Dank! Gleichfalls! War wirklich hart. Beine brennen jetzt noch 
Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jole1982 (17. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

hat irgendwer die Enduro Etappen als Gpx file?

LG Jole


----------



## Junior97 (17. Juni 2013)

Etappen als GPX File hört sich doch erstmal cool an aber haltet mal im Hinterkopf was das für folgen haben kann wenn ihr die Privat abfahrt


----------



## steffen0505 (17. Juni 2013)

Hi Jole,

bezüglich der GPS-Daten kann ich auf folgenden Eintrag verweisen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=637019


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (17. Juni 2013)

Erstes Video: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/29214


----------



## Jole1982 (17. Juni 2013)

steffen0505 schrieb:


> Hi Jole,
> 
> bezüglich der GPS-Daten kann ich auf folgenden Eintrag verweisen:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=637019



Oh okay.. dann hat sich meine Frage auch schon erledigt...


----------



## Avidadrenalin (17. Juni 2013)

Ja Fotos wären echt interessant. Gerade bei der Stage 6 waren es ja dann doch einige Fotografen an der Strecke.
In den anderen Stages hingegen war keiner zu sehen.


----------



## PitchPro10 (17. Juni 2013)

Hi, hat jemand von Euch vielleicht dej Streckenplan mit Karte von diesem oder letzten Jahr? Würde nächstes Jahr gerne das ein oder andere rennen fahren, da schadet ein erster Eindruck nicht. Danke Euch, TJ


----------



## Avidadrenalin (18. Juni 2013)

So hier gibt es jetzt ein paar Bilder von den Zieleinläufen.
Mal zur Orientierung , ich bin gegen 15.20 Uhr rein und ab Fotonr: 7519.

Bilder vom Ziel


----------



## Mitchell (18. Juni 2013)

Mehr Fotos bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

